# Barnegat Light House



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Anyone fish that area? I was there once last year with a buddy of mine just scoutin out the area. We were malin plans to come back but he past away. I'm not sure but when you look at the light house there is like a biat shop or resturant to your left. The jetty there has a nice bend to it and there was a rip current ongoing right around. I thought that that would a great place for pluggin. Any thoughts or knowledge of same? Thanks.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

where should I start. fished it all my life. the whole strech is good fishing. plugs/storm lures at dusk and early am. gates don't open till 730 sometimes and closes at dusk. you need to park car across the street and sort of sneak in. noone says anything. at the 1st bend where there is a looking station, you can fih before the tide switch. I have 16oz on my rod and still rolling faster than a hell. I reccomend fishing I think it's 2 street. 3 streets before the bned in the road going to the lighthouse. It is a walk but well worth it. I caught 15-20 fish there in nov and got 8 good size blues in the mid of may there. Might want to try surf city or ship bottom also. nice bars and they are far out there.

db77


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thanks*

I liked the way the one jetty was laid out between the lighthouse and that bait shop or resturant. Nice and flat on top. The way it's laid out just SCREAMS fish. Thanks again.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*ole barney*

guys the south jetty can be very productive...it he st dickey is talking about is 8th st.....u can fish around the old south jetty....across the inlet is island beach sp....orv with permit....sshhhhhh try ship bttom as soon as u cross the bridge some nice holes and rips......left or right a few blks.......check out bettyandnicks.com/fish.shtml hope this is ok with the board......they have info in island beach sp and seaside..........tight lines and fair skies....JS


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

PM Dickyboy77 as he fishes that area a bunch when he gets back to NJ!


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been fishing that jetty for many years. Pm me and i will be glad to meet you there. I only live about 35 minutes from LBI. Excellent fishing there from time to time.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey thanks*

Slimedog. Like I said we wnet up there actually looking for a certain tackle bag and we stopped there and I was stunned. I cursed myself for not having a pluggin set up with me. I will definitely take you up on the offer. Thanks again.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Yo Dog!!!

Look at the post IBSP 6/10....I was on the tip of the south jetty Sat. AM....lost a big striper but saved the day with monster blues 10-15 lbs. for about an hour and a half at the turn of the tide!!!!

Mind you....all the way to the tip is a hike and ya better be geared up for wind, waves and slick rocks!!! Wear your korkers!!! Wiil be there again this weekend during the night!

Later bro!!!


----------

